# What time is best to dove hunt?



## dawgvet (Aug 18, 2019)

So I’ve seen where shooting doesn’t start until noon on the WMA’s but what about on private property? Is it noon there as well? I was hoping to start early to beat the heat? I’ve heard they fly most at morning and evening. Is this true?


----------



## Gator89 (Aug 18, 2019)

3 pm to dusk over feed.  On public land, you gotta sit there until the birds start flying to hold your spot.

1/2 hour before until dark over a water hole.

Daylight until 9-10 depending on weather if morning hunting is allowed.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 18, 2019)

The noon start time is only for opening day on private land I believe.


----------



## spring (Aug 18, 2019)

"The best time" is also impacted by weather conditions; an overcast or occasionally drizzly day will have them flying most of the day, while a blue-bird day will have them flying in a tighter window starting around mid afternoon. Of course morning shoots are similar in regard to how spread out in time the birds will be flying.
When we have an afternoon hunt scheduled and the overcast conditions could cause the birds to fly early, riding through the field to delay their feeding until later when the hunters are there can be helpful.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2019)

spring said:


> "The best time" is also impacted by weather conditions; an overcast or occasionally drizzly day will have them flying most of the day, while a blue-bird day will have them flying in a tighter window starting around mid afternoon. Of course morning shoots are similar in regard to how spread out in time the birds will be flying.
> When we have an afternoon hunt scheduled and the overcast conditions could cause the birds to fly early, riding through the field to delay their feeding until later when the hunters are there can be helpful.


Exactly! Love a overcast day when dove hunting.


----------



## tobymiller (Aug 19, 2019)

I think the noon start time on opening day is a federal regulation and applies to public and private land.  

It is listed here on the summary of federal regs:
https://georgiawildlife.com/FederalRegulationsSummary


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 19, 2019)

What bit of dove hunting I've done, I've seen them fly and not fly at any and all times of day.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 19, 2019)

I don't dove hunt anything like I used to, but I've been fortunate enough to kill a few over the years.  I've hunted opening days when it was 105 degrees and I've hunted late season hunts when it was -5 degrees and the coffee I set on the hood of my truck froze solid before breakfast.  

In general, there's a flurry of activity in the mornings, but for sustained shooting, there's nothing like an afternoon hunt.  

I know most of Georgia doesn't get to experience it, but the absolute best conditions I've ever hunted doves in was sub-freezing temps with snow on the ground for multiple days.  They have to eat and they have to keep moving to find food.  I believe we were getting birds that had been pushed south by frozen conditions all up the east coast.


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 20, 2019)

Opening day at 7:00 am..


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 20, 2019)

Best dove hunt ive ever been on started at 4:30 pm
Everyone gat a limit


----------

